#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Waar zitten nog handtrekken ?

## rinus bakker

Van Belgie (en alle verdere buitenlanden) weet ik er héél veel, en dat zal echt niet binnen 10 jaar veranderen.  :Embarrassment: 
Maar wat Nederland betreft begin ik me af te vragen of ze niet al (vrijwel?) volledig zijn verdwenen.  :EEK!: 

Is er iemand is die weet of er nog theaters, studio's of productie-ruimtes zijn waar handtrekken gebruikt worden?
En dan bedoel ik niet de 'historische contragewichtstrek' die zoals in De Flint in Amersfoort als een soort museumstuk in een toneeltoren is 'achtergelaten'.  :Cool: 
Maar wel met de
a) volgens "Norm 2" tot 75kg - begrensde contragewicht-sleden, zoals bijvoorbeeld in Theater Gooiland. Ze zaten ook in de (oude) Studios 1-6 in het Mediapark, maar daar ben ik al 10 jaar niet meer geweest.

b) direct aan 2, 3 of 4 touwen gehangen 'sparren', (of alu-buizen) die 'op de kikker' worden vastgezet. Die ken ik uit een paar foto enTV-film studio's.

c) trekken die met een handlier worden bediend, zoals in een aantal theaters de 'voordoek-trek' werd (wordt?) opgehesen. Die variant is vast nog steeds wel hier en daar aanwezig in poppodia, culturele centra, feestzalen en gemeenschapshuizen...

d) en misschien nog wel andere varianten van handkracht-bediening? 

_"Al is de Arbocatalogus ook nog zo snel,_ 
_de slimme technici omzeilen hem wel" _

----------


## EL_Loco

Het theater in Doetinchem heeft nog handtrekken.
(nog voor een jaar, dan is hun nieuwe theater af voor zover ik begrepen heb)

----------


## rolanddeg

De laatste keer dat ik in Theater de Willem in Papendrecht was trof ik daar een aantal handtrekken aan, gecombineerd met een stuk of 3 elektro trekken...

----------


## qvt

Theater de roestbak in Almere heeft nog 3 trekken met handlieren, maar dat gaat er binnenkort uit hebben ze me verteld.

----------


## janneman32

de reggenhof in Goor heeft nog handlieren. Duurt een eeuwigheid om de afstopping om te hangen. In Leopoldsburg (B) hadden ze hier een opgevoerde boormachine voor.

----------


## marcelvanhassel

Ik heb verder geen verstand van trekken eigenlijk. Maar de laatste keer dat ik in het Gooiland Theater in Hilversum was zaten ze er ook nog.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK, dat is al een aardig rijtje --ook al gaan er dus weer een aantal uit.
Van Doetinchem en Papendracht dat ik dat die al om/nieuw-gebouwd waren, maar dat loopt dus nog bij allebei. 
En de restjes van de Roestbak worden dus ook gepolijst.

Dat van die handlieren in Goor wist ik niet. 
Handlieren zaten ook ooit in Maassluis, van het type dat je op grote winkelraam-markiezen vindt. Als de trekken boven waren had je op een dag meer 'zwengel-uren' gemaakt dan een straat-orgelman in een heel jaar. Maar wel lekker goedkope trekken!

Dat "opvoeren" met een boormachine is een vaker voorkomende zonde: dat hadden ze in het oude O13 in Tilburg ook gedaan - geen vindingrijkere 'technici' dan in ons vak. Maar juist het gebrek aan technische kennis van die technici maakt het soms wel spannend: 
In Tilburg ging het goed tot - binnen een jaar of drie na de introductie van de boormachine - de (bronzen) wormwielen in de handlier volkomen versleten waren, want die kunnen nu eenmaal niet tegen die hoge snelheid, en dus donderden de trekken soms een stukje naar beneden.
In elk geval een hoop snel reacties. Dank daarvoor.
Niemand die recent klusjes heeft gedaan in de Film/Foto studio's van dit land?
Of weet hoe de toestand in de oudste 6 TV-studio's in Hilversum nu is?  
En ... 
- Buurthuizen? 
- Scholengemeenschaptoneel ruimtes? 
- Eigen zalen van muziekverenigingen en amateur toneelgezelschappen?
- Poppodia?
Is de handtrek - ook die zonder de contragewichten - in Nederland echt al vrijwel verdwenen?

----------


## mhsounds

> En ... 
> - Buurthuizen? 
> - Scholengemeenschaptoneel ruimtes? 
> - Poppodia?



 
In buurthuizen, popodia en scholen ben ik ze nog niet tegengekomen.
Dit weekend wel een stelage van oude steigerpijpen....

----------


## Stoney3K

In "Het Klooster" in Nuenen kun je ze ook nog vinden!

----------


## BJD

De Nieuwe Buitensociëteit (Regardez) in Zwolle heeft volgens mij ook alleen maar handtrekken.

----------


## RenéE

De Pol in Aalten. (een ietwat groter gemeenschapshuis)

----------


## janneman32

Zaten er in de kleine zaal van de lawei geen hantrekken??

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Zaten er in de kleine zaal van de lawei geen hantrekken??



Die zijn al geruime tijd vervangen door een automatische trekkenwand. (Na mijn weten!)

----------


## @lex

Wat is het doel van dit topic Rinus? Het de Arbo-inspectie makkelijker maken deze theaters te vinden? Een zwarte lijst (een variatie op het lijsttheater en de blackbox...) te maken van alle theaters waar men achter loopt? Of dient het ook een constructief doel?

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1. Wat is het doel van dit topic Rinus? 
> 2. Het de Arbo-inspectie makkelijker maken deze theaters te vinden? 
> 3. Een zwarte lijst (een variatie op het lijsttheater en de blackbox...) te maken van alle theaters waar men achter loopt? 
> 4. Of dient het ook een constructief doel?
> @lex



Hallo @lex,
Ik had bij het openen van het topic nog de opmerking willen maken dat als mensen bang 
waren voor de "sterke arm van de AI" ze me ook wel prive konden mailen.
Maar een van de redenen voor deelname aan dit forum is nou juist om de privé-e-mail-berg beperkt te houden. 
Er waren periodes dat ik 2 a 3 keer per week van soms wildvreemde mensen allerlei entertainment hijs-vragen kreeg.

1. Ik wil graag proberen te inventariseren wat er nog _aan vast-geïnstalleerde handbediende werktuigen_ in de theaters en poppodia zit.
Dezelfde vraag *durf* ik niet eens te stellen over de verplaatsbare hand-takels, -lieren en wind-ups in het deel van "_de sector buiten de toneelhuizen_". Maar voor daarbuiten heeft ook nog nooit iemand een Norm2 bedacht, die puur was opgezet voor het terugdringen van fysieke belasting. 
[Al zouden CM, Verlinde, Prolyft, GIS en Liftket dat geen seconde betreuren.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ]

2. Dan zou de AI _hier_ (op dit forum - _bij dat zooitje ongeregeld_) eerst wel mee moeten lezen. 
En lezen is een *werk*woord! Dat zegt mijns inziens genoeg. 
De AI is van _praten, schrijven, evalueren_ en _vergaderen_ - dat zijn al mééér dan genoeg _werk_woorden.

3. *Zwarte lijst* voor wie? In de Boerla (Antwerpen) zitten vier of vijf varianten van trekbediening-systemen als historisch gegeven - dat zijn we hier in al dat _met-blinde-vlek regelen en rennen_ totaal vergeten. 
Terwijl we vanuit de Nederlandse VPT nota bene jarenlang de voorzitter 'hebben geleverd' van de TT-historische werkgroep van de OISTAT. 
En in Beatrix-(Utrecht) en Circus-(Scheveningen)-theater zitten ze ook nog tussen de geautomatiseerde trekken. Wat niet nodig was werd niet vervangen! 
Alle drie gaan ze voor mij op de *groene lijst* - want ze doen minder aan verspilling van grondstoffen en energie!  :Big Grin:  

4. Ik wil kunnen aantonen dat we in Nederland véél meer hebben dan wat er in de (armoedige) Arbocatalogus - op basis van Norm 2 - voor onze sector wordt beschreven.
Daarin kent men eigenlijk maar twee typen trekken, namelijk de:
- handaangedreven contragewichtstrek - tot max. 75kg, en de
- machanische trek (electrische) - tot max. ..?.. kg * 
_[en het verschil tussen mechanisch en geautomatiseerd niet eens snapt]_
en op de geautomatiseerde versie (_die niet in Norm 2 voorkomt_) zijn die vermaledijde eindtermen ooit gebaseerd. 

Waarbij er pas na ruim vier jaar (_en kritische actie van bepaalde figuren_  :Mad:  ) een uitgeklede eindtermen-versie kwam voor vakbekwame handwand-bedieningsopleiding - die bij mijn weten door niemand wordt gegeven! 
Kortom, een overzicht maken van de werktuigen in de branche - dat natuurlijk voor een groot deel al lang door de VPT of VSCD had moeten / kunnen gebeuren. 
Want we maken bij de NEN-werkgroep nu wel een soort hijswerkzaamheden competentie overzicht ( :Embarrassment: ), maar van alle werktuigen in de business die bij de werkzaamheden toegepast worden is nooit een lijstje gemaakt. En dus ook niet van de bijbehorende risico's, wat natuurlijk (wettelijk verplicht) had moeten gebeuren door de fabrikanten - 
Maar ja, die deden dat niet, en zijn nu (deels) failliet. 
En natuurlijk wil ik me best ook druk gaan maken over een werktuigen-norm (desnoods als NERS van de ARGH) een veel betere Arbocatalogus en een eventuele opleiding voor mensen die aan dat soort van handwerktuigen moeten staan.

Constructief genoeg?  :Confused: 

* 2000kg? 
Hier is géén bovengrens (en ook geen ondergrens) geformuleerd. Ook niet in bijvoorbeeld hijssnelheden, wat weer wel in de Machine Richtlijn het geval is, of in DIN-"theater-hijswerktuignormen". 
Zo hebben de Duitsers een *HAND-trekkenwand* norm tot 500kg, en staat de ontwerpnorm in de VS voor *hand-trekkenwanden* zandzakken (als contragewichten) toe tot 135kg (300lbs). 
_Zo'n zandzak van 10m hoogte laten 'droppen',_ 
_is weer eens wat anders dan het 'kluitjes koppen'._

----------


## BenW

In de toneelzaal bij ons op school (Sint-Jozefscollege in Izegem, West-Vlaanderen) hebben we nog wat handbediend materiaal:
- een trek aan een handliertje (boven de eerste twee rijen publiek nota bene)
- boven scene twee grote stalen kaders met daartussen veredeld kippengaas. Met contragewicht.

Beide bijzonder onveilig, en dan hebben we het nog niet eens gehad over de bevestiging (met nagels in het plafond), over te fijne en versleten steels, over verkeerd geplaatste zadelklemmen, ...

Men heeft me verteld dat beide installaties in de jaren '60 of '70 zijn geplaatst door de lokale... SERREbouwers!
Gelukkig zijn er voor beiden veiliger oplossingen besteld.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat het ontbreken van regelgeving op het gebied van theater hijsveiligheid / boven personen in Belgie nog erger was dan in Nederland wist ik al wel.
En het is alleen te hopen dat die rare Norm 2 uit Nederland, (waar er door die hals-over-kop ombouw-situatie een hele serie schouwburgen nu met allerlei problemen zitten) niet de aanleiding gaat vormen om in Belgie dezelfde reeks fouten te gaan maken.
En wat het wezenlijke verschil is tussen 
een serrebouwer, veredelde smid, scheepsluikenbouwer, broeikassenautomatiseerder, lichtbesturingsbouwer, of een liftenbouwer ontgaat mij enigzins. 
Zelfs een firma met meer dan 100 jaar theater ervaring heeft de plank in het geautomatiseerde tijdperk volkomen kunnen misslaan.
Maar dat al die hijsinstallaties in theaters in Belgie vele decennia lang telkens weer (tot soms 4 x per jaar) werden goedgekeurd, terwijl ze vol zaten met onderdelen die in de (Europese!) Machine Richtlijn + EN-normen niet meer waren toegelaten, is mij een volslagen raadsel.
Het bewijst meteen ook dat al dat dure externe gekeur (AIB-Vincotte, Van Hemelen, SGS enz.) alleen maar scheppen met geld kost, maar geen spat aan wezenlijke verbeteringen in de veiligheid bijdraagt. 
Hoogstens worden de directe bedreigingen er wat eerder uitgehaald omdat het nu niet door het eigen personeel, maar een buitenstaander wordt gezegd.
En dat zegt weer veel over hoe nogal wat directies denken over hun eigen techniekers!  

Maar jij vertelt over die school is volgens mij in Nederland ook niet echt uitzonderlijk
in de aula's, auditoriums, toneelzalen enz. van de grote NL scholengemeenschappen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Op *een* middelbare school *in de haag* zit nog een 35 treks stakebrand hand wand. Netjes elk jaar afgesteld en onderhouden.



Kijk 
daar komen de tonelen/theaters/aula's van de scholen....

Die zouden in principe een ontheffing mogen/moeten krijgen
vanwege de niet dagelijkse ombouw (net als de Joop-theaters).
Of hebben ze daar domweg de afgrenzing ook op 75kg/trek gezet 

alleen is deze indicatie (*een*) en (*Den Haag* - neem ik aan) 
wat heel erg vaag. 
Of gaat deze onderstaande in dit geval weer op? 
"_Hoe dichter bij het politiebureau .._ (= Min. SZW)
_hoe makkelijker de auto te jatten is_" (= de handwand te behouden)

Bedoel je soms het Kon. Conservatorium?
Daar zat ook een Staak handwand meen ik.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Bedoel je soms het Kon. Conservatorium?



Jacob heeft het (voor zover ik hem ken) over een middelbare school aan de andere kant van Den Haag (richting Scheveningen).

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik denk dat we een beroep moeten doen op de Scheveningers of Hagenezen.
(... en ik zal geen pogingen meer wagen om een Harry accent te schrijven!...)

----------


## LJ_jacob

het was al laat he  :Wink:

----------


## O.koek

Hallo Allemaal,

Tijd om dit topic weer tot leven te wekken!
Mijn bedrijf werkt al een tijdje vast in een theater in Zuidlaren (Theater de Kimme) en daar hebben we nog 16 hand-trekken. Niks geen terug keuring naar 75KG gewoon 300 kilo per trek max op de contra slede met speldjes of stempels.

Het systeem word jaarlijks gekeurd, en is tot op heden nog goedgekeurd.

Kan eventueel wel wat foto's maken als daar belang voor is!

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

In Zevenaar heb ik het ook gezien, verder weet ik er niet veel van.
T is alweer een paar jaartjes terug. :Wink:

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Boven het podium in de "balzaal" van het Krasnapolsky hotel op de dam.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Hallo Allemaal,
> 
> Tijd om dit topic weer tot leven te wekken!
> Mijn bedrijf werkt al een tijdje vast in een theater in Zuidlaren (Theater de Kimme) en daar hebben we nog 16 hand-trekken. Niks geen terug keuring naar 75KG gewoon 300 kilo per trek max op de contra slede met speldjes of stempels.
> 
> Het systeem word jaarlijks gekeurd, en is tot op heden nog goedgekeurd.
> 
> Kan eventueel wel wat foto's maken als daar belang voor is!



Goh. Dat is bijna bijna mij om de hoek.
Foto's... Ja graag.
Sterker nog. Zou ik een keer langs mogen komen?

----------


## O.koek

Langs komen? Geen probleem! stuur anders maar ff een prive-bericht voor een afspraak!

Zal maandag ff wat foto's maken  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> stuur anders maar ff _een prive-bericht_ voor een afspraak!



 :Confused:  uhhhhhhhhhh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik kan hier niks vinden.
Je bedoelt via de MEEO web-site neem ik aan.
Doe ik.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hier in het Cultureel centrum nog 8 van die ratel hand trekjes van 200kg.
kwam ook uit heeze...

verder in Heel nog een cultureel centrum met 4 handtakels en n truss carre....

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Ik ben er ook weer een aantal tegengekomen de laatste tijd, helaas niet alle plekken onthouden, de laatste plek echter wel: Dat was het Theater Harderwijk. Combi elektrisch en hand.

----------


## RonaldH

Kick...

Welke firma('s) in het oosten van het land mogen/kunnen handtrekken keuren?
In het vrijwilligerstheater(tje) zitten er een aantal waar al jaren zoniet tientallen jaren niet meer gekeurd is.

----------


## rinus bakker

Mag het ook iemand uit het Noorden zijn?

----------


## RonaldH

Natuurlijk met het juiste inreisvisum mag iedereen naar het oosten :Wink: 

Het is een puur informatieve vraag, ik bepaal zelf niet of en door wie er gekeurd wordt, dat doet het bestuur voorzover ik weet.
Echter zijn er al 2 "deskundigen" geweest, op uitnodiging van het bestuur, die er geen goed antwoord op geven (of weten).

Vandaar dat ik een balletje opgooi in de hoop de juiste info door te geven aan het bestuur, die dan kan beslissen wat ze ermee willen doen.
Zoals gezegd is het een vrijwilligers theater dat dit seizoen, volgens mij, 16 uitvoeringen heeft (gehad).
Bovenstaande ter nadere info.


Met wie kan ik het bestuur contact op laten nemen zodat concreet wordt wat er met deze trekken nog mag en ook kan?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan ga je inderdaad wel aan die deskundigheid twijfelen.

We hebben toch voldoende aanknopingspunten.
Uit het (oude) Arbo Handboek voor Theater + 
de (verouderde) Arbo beleidsregel 5.2 
en de (nieuwe) Arbocatalogus. 

De vraag is waarop men die keuringsgrondslag wil vastleggen.
Want de buitenlandse ruggen werken nog volop met handtrekken en 
toch heeft daar nooit zoiets als die belachelijke NL-"Norm2" onzin gegolden.
[Een leuke voor het Europees Gerechtshof als het erop aan zou komen?].
rhino@xs4all.nl

----------


## mvdwerff

Hijsservice Twente keurt al enige jaren hier in het noorden een handmatige trekkenwand. Goede service, en juist advies. Onlangs hebben zij nog alle staalkabels vervangen. Uiteraard keuren zij alleen de trekkenwand mechanisch. 
Wat men er nog mee 'mag' is van andere dingen afhankelijk... 
Volgens mij mogen handbediende trekkenwanden nog tot 16 trekken gebruikt worden. 
Werkt jullie theater met de oude bekende touwen (en spelden) of zijn dit al de lieren met een slinger geworden?

----------


## rinus bakker

Vreemd!
Keuren en vervangen/onderhouden tegelijk?
Alsof dat dezelfde dingen zouden zijn.

KEMA keurt maar gaat echt niet klopen onderhouden.
Idem voor TüV of LiftInstituut of DHV of SGS of Vinçotte enz enz.
Dat zijn keurders voor van alles en nog wat.
Maar onderoud gebeurd toch echt door andere bedrijven hoor.
Schuif je beide processen in elkaar dan kunnen er gemakkelijk rare dingen gebeuren.

"Wij van WC eend ...."

----------


## Robert H

> Vreemd!
> Keuren en vervangen/onderhouden tegelijk?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Schuif je beide processen in elkaar dan kunnen er gemakkelijk rare dingen gebeuren.



Je moet er inderdaad toch niet aan denken dat... euh... ik noem maar iets... miljoenen auto's jaarlijks gekeurd worden door dezelfde bedrijven die ze ook onderhouden. Een ronduit huiveringwekkende gedachte!


...oh wacht...

----------


## mvdwerff

> Vreemd!
> Keuren en vervangen/onderhouden tegelijk?
> Alsof dat dezelfde dingen zouden zijn.
> 
> KEMA keurt maar gaat echt niet klopen onderhouden.
> Idem voor TüV of LiftInstituut of DHV of SGS of Vinçotte enz enz.
> Dat zijn keurders voor van alles en nog wat.
> Maar onderoud gebeurd toch echt door andere bedrijven hoor.
> Schuif je beide processen in elkaar dan kunnen er gemakkelijk rare dingen gebeuren.
> ...



Als het keuringsbedrijf vooraf kenbaar maakt dat de staalkabels niet door de keuring komen, en dit middels een rapport kan worden overlegd, dan mogen zij met alle plezier deze kabels ook vervangen.

----------


## RonaldH

Ik ga de info van hier eens voorleggen aan iemand van het bestuur om de reactie te peilen.
Het vermoeden bestond dat de handtrekken in geen geval goedgekeurd kunnen worden, omdat het handtrekken zijn.
Wat ik hier lees doet vermoeden dat er toch nog wel mogelijkheden zijn.

Dat ze niet goedgekeurd zullen worden gezien de staat van de staalkabels en buizen is voor mij duidelijk.
Een voorkeuring met een hersteladvies lijkt mij dan een logische eerste stap.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zoek eerst eens de Arbocatalogus op.
Die is vast wel te downloaden vanaf de Zichtlijnen/VPT site...

En bedenk daarbij dat een Arbocatalogus géén Wet is, maar een richtsnoer-hulpmiddel.
Een goede RI&E van jullie specifieke eigen situatie kan al "wonderen" verrichten.

----------

